

Ask YC: How many of the finalists will be funded? - TrevorBurnham

As pg indicated that about 80 teams will be interviewed this month, I'm sure all of us are wondering the same thing: How many teams will be given the opportunity of joining the summer 2010 cohort?<p>I can't imagine that the number will affect anyone's plans, but it's a salient question nonetheless. Best of luck to everyone!
======
jl
We don't have a set number that we decide in advance. We accept everyone who
seems good enough. We wouldn't turn down a group that we thought had a big
enough chance of succeeding.

------
jacquesm
Summer 2009 was 26 funded start-ups.

So, given that the 80 was indicated to be a 'bumper crop' the actual number
becomes constrained by how many start-ups YC can handle per cycle, I figure
they get more good ones than they can fund already, so now it comes down to
distinguishing between 'good' and 'best'. Figure a few more than 26, but not
many.

One more reason not to take a YC rejection too heavy.

------
gridspy
Congratulations to all those who made it to the interview.

------
robryan
As far as I have read in the past they don't have a set quota and will assess
each team being interviewed on it's own merits when deciding whether to fund
it.

~~~
jazzychad
That has always been my understanding as well.

------
shykes
Anybody else interested in a meetup before or after the interviews?

~~~
TrevorBurnham
Sounds agreeable, but HN is hardly the place to organize such an event...
Twitter is! Think up a catchy hashtag and we'll see you there.

